
Would you use this passwordless authentication? - sebestindragos
https://www.reddit.com/r/Passwords/comments/g1fmaf/passwordless_authentication_with_a_twist/
======
thanksforfish
It's light on details, but yes this is interesting. You are selling ease of
use, so some user testimonials about their experience would help.

~~~
sebestindragos
It's not a finished product, I'm still trying out different approaches with a
prototype, but wanted to get some feedback about the concept.

